# Trans Fluid Change '05 Frontier - How much Oil?



## YellowP5 (Nov 21, 2005)

Hi guys and gals, I have a quick question. My '05 Frontier says in the owners manual that the manual transmission has a capacity of 2 3/8 qts, but when I just changed it, I got more than that out and when I put in 3 qts it still wasn't dribbling out the fill hole. Do you know what the capacity really is? I am hopping it is right at 3, but am not exactly sure how much I got out. If you know, that would be great. 

Thank you,

Michael

BTW - Mine is an '05 with the 6spd manual and V6.


----------



## Bror Jace (Apr 26, 2003)

Do you think you drained out more than 3 quarts?

Knowing lots of manual transmissions, I'd say you're pretty close to having it full and it might only take another few ounces to get the oil weeping out of the fill/check hole.

In other words, I think it's safe to button it up and drive to the store to get another quart. I can't imagine it would hold more than 4 quarts.  The trend these days is towards smaller sumps, not larger ones.

You are wise changing the factory oil out after just one year ... gets rid of all the break-in debris before it causes too much more wear. What oil did you use?


----------



## YellowP5 (Nov 21, 2005)

Thank you for the reply. I am trying to be good to my truck, so it's right at 5300 miles and I'm changing the trans, dif and Power Steering to Redline. I am using Redline MT 90 in the trans and Redline 75 - 140 in the differential. I am changing the power steering fluid out with Redline PS fluid today/tomorrow. I know I will be pretty rough on the truck, so as much that I can do to baby it now I hope the better :thumbup: . 

Anyway, thanks for the encouraging words. I am just really glad there is a race shop not too far away that caries the Redline products at a decent price. I will unfortunately have to wait till tomorrow to get it since they are closed today. 

Thanks,

Michael


----------



## John Kr (Nov 7, 2005)

Way did you change the oil so early?

Changing of oil in the gearbox and differential should be done after many years.
Changing of power steering fluid should be never done…

What stand in the instruction manual about changing of oil?

Anyway, be shore you refill the right type of oil.
:thumbup:


----------



## jerryp58 (Jan 6, 2005)

YellowP5 said:


> Hi guys and gals, I have a quick question. My '05 Frontier says in the owners manual that the manual transmission has a capacity of 2 3/8 qts, but when I just changed it, I got more than that out and when I put in 3 qts it still wasn't dribbling out the fill hole. Do you know what the capacity really is? I am hopping it is right at 3, but am not exactly sure how much I got out. If you know, that would be great.
> 
> Thank you,
> 
> ...


I switched mine to Amsoil synthetic at 9600 miles. Does yours have the magnetic plugs? If so, how did they look? Mine looked like this and I was a little surprised, but then I thought if I had waited to 30k I probably would have seen just a mush on the magnets; assuming the bigger chunks would be pulled off as the oil circulated.

It may not make sense to change the oil so early or even to use synthetic, but it makes me feel better knowing it's in there too.


----------



## John Kr (Nov 7, 2005)

jerryp58 said:


> I switched mine to Amsoil synthetic at 9600 miles. Does yours have the magnetic plugs? If so, how did they look? Mine looked like this and I was a little surprised, but then I thought if I had waited to 30k I probably would have seen just a mush on the magnets; assuming the bigger chunks would be pulled off as the oil circulated.
> 
> It may not make sense to change the oil so early or even to use synthetic, but it makes me feel better knowing it's in there too.


I’m shocked, how the magnetic plug was.


----------



## YellowP5 (Nov 21, 2005)

My trans drain plug wasn't bad, but my dif plug did have a load of gunk on it. Oh well I will like to have the peace of mind. Well as long as I get enough in the trans :thumbup:


----------



## YellowP5 (Nov 21, 2005)

Just a quick follow-up, I got the extra oil and it took another 1.4 qts. So all total it takes roughly 4.25-4.5 qts to fill it up.

Thanks,

Michael


----------



## jerryp58 (Jan 6, 2005)

YellowP5 said:


> Just a quick follow-up, I got the extra oil and it took another 1.4 qts. So all total it takes roughly 4.25-4.5 qts to fill it up.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Michael


Glad you got it topped off. Do you notice any difference?

BTW, the Service Manual for my '04 shows...

4-1/4 pt (2-1/8 qt) for the 4-cyl manual
5-7/8 pt (2-15/16 qt) for the 6-cyl manual 4x2
10-3/4 pt (5-3/8 qt) for the 6-cyl manual 4x4


----------



## Bror Jace (Apr 26, 2003)

_"10 3/4pt. (5 3/8qt.) for the 6-cyl manual 4x4."_

Wow, that's some manual sump! 

Guys, in trannies and diffys, it's best to change the gear oil sometime in the first 5,000-10,000 or so miles after most of the initial break in is done. Oil with hard, metallic particulates is not an ideal lubricant ... but an abrasive slurry.

Red Line Oil gear oils. :thumbup: 

I've heard some less-than-flattering comments about their power steering fluid. I just thought I'd pass that along. 

If you're really havin' fun with your 4WD, you might want to rethink any extended interval in your diffys. They will pick up moisture if/when submerged and it's best to get that out of there on a regular basis ... say annual changes regardless of mileage.


----------



## avenger (Oct 7, 2005)

YellowP5 said:


> Thank you for the reply. I am trying to be good to my truck, so it's right at 5300 miles and I'm changing the trans, dif and Power Steering to Redline. I am using Redline MT 90 in the trans and Redline 75 - 140 in the differential. I am changing the power steering fluid out with Redline PS fluid today/tomorrow. I know I will be pretty rough on the truck, so as much that I can do to baby it now I hope the better :thumbup: .
> 
> Anyway, thanks for the encouraging words. I am just really glad there is a race shop not too far away that caries the Redline products at a decent price. I will unfortunately have to wait till tomorrow to get it since they are closed today.
> 
> ...


MMMMMMMM REDLINE!!!!

i changed everything to redline synthetic too
5w30 engine
MT-90 Transmission
D4 ATF in the Transfer Case
75w90 front diff
I put 80w140 in the rear diff


----------



## Breeze Man (May 4, 2005)

My local tranny shop buddy gave me a tip for us DIY's. He told me to measure the amount of drained fluid and add that same amount of new fluid - provided that you have the proper level prior to servicing. 

To do this, I marked-off the inside of my oil drain pan (open type) at 2, 3, 3½, 4, 4½, 5, 5½, and 6 quarts. I started with 2 qts. of water, scribed a line at the water level, added another quart and marked the water level and so on...... Make sure you are on a level / flat working surface when marking your lines.

Now, when you drain the old fluid, note the marked level and add that new amount. It gets you pretty darn close and takes out some of the guess work. You still need to recheck after servicing the tranny.


----------



## avenger (Oct 7, 2005)

YellowP5 said:


> Just a quick follow-up, I got the extra oil and it took another 1.4 qts. So all total it takes roughly 4.25-4.5 qts to fill it up.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Michael


are you SURE you weren't on an incline? Mine filled to the factory spec


----------



## avenger (Oct 7, 2005)

Breeze Man said:


> My local tranny shop buddy gave me a tip for us DIY's. He told me to measure the amount of drained fluid and add that same amount of new fluid - provided that you have the proper level prior to servicing.
> 
> To do this, I marked-off the inside of my oil drain pan (open type) at 2, 3, 3½, 4, 4½, 5, 5½, and 6 quarts. I started with 2 qts. of water, scribed a line at the water level, added another quart and marked the water level and so on...... Make sure you are on a level / flat working surface when marking your lines.
> 
> Now, when you drain the old fluid, note the marked level and add that new amount. It gets you pretty darn close and takes out some of the guess work. You still need to recheck after servicing the tranny.


but you what if you leaked oil?

the best way is to just fill until it weeps out the filler hole.


----------



## jerryp58 (Jan 6, 2005)

Breeze Man said:


> To do this, I marked-off the inside of my oil drain pan (open type) at 2, 3, 3½, 4, 4½, 5, 5½, and 6 quarts. I started with 2 qts. of water, scribed a line at the water level, added another quart and marked the water level and so on...... Make sure you are on a level / flat working surface when marking your lines.


I'll continue to fill mine 'till it runs out of the fill hole, but I like the idea of the gradations on the drain pan for a quick check of how much came out.


----------



## Bror Jace (Apr 26, 2003)

*Breeze Man*, that sounds like a good idea for an automatic where the owner is doing an incomplete drain and refill.

But for a manual tranny, they should be filled until up to the the check/fill hole.


----------



## YellowP5 (Nov 21, 2005)

When I did mine it was level, and when I somewhat measured what came out it did come out to be much more than the 2 3/8 that the manual called for.


----------



## jerryp58 (Jan 6, 2005)

YellowP5 said:


> When I did mine it was level, and when I somewhat measured what came out it did come out to be much more than the 2 3/8 that the manual called for.


Did you guys remove the fill plug first? If so, did the oil come out of the fill plug?

BTW, if anyone ever asks me about changing the oil in a differential, trans, or transfer case, I always suggest they remove the fill plug first. That way they won't have drained the oil (from the drain plug), then not been able to get the fill plug out, and then they had to fill the differential from the drain plug (no where as easy as it might seem). I know at least one person who has done that once


----------



## msubullyfan (Jul 24, 2005)

YellowP5 said:


> When I did mine it was level, and when I somewhat measured what came out it did come out to be much more than the 2 3/8 that the manual called for.



Are you the same guy that's "YellowP5" on www.msprotege.com?


----------



## YellowP5 (Nov 21, 2005)

Yeah I agree 100% about taking the fill plug out first. I can only imagine how much of a pain it would be to try to fill through the drain plug. Maybe turn the truck upside down and fill it that way :thumbup: 

Not me on the msprotege site. 

Thanks,

Michael


----------

